# Heartbroken



## KrisKitten

I know it's really cheeky posting on here when I never normally do but I feel so lost and I know a few of you know me.

Me and OH have officially broken up :cry:
I think I'm a single mum :cry:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

:hugs: I'm sorry


----------



## sarah0108

Oh kris!! <3 :hugs: xxx


----------



## amygwen

So sorry to hear, Kris :hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

WHAT noooo :( I'm so sorry Kris :hugs: What happened? If you don't mind talking about it xxxxx


----------



## KaceysMummy

:hugs: :hugs: hope your okay hun. x


----------



## Hotbump

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## KrisKitten

I dont know.
We've been ripping lumps out of each other for months, in all honesty I don't think we've ever really moved on since all of the old stuff. The shitty thing was that I actually thought I was starting to enjoy us being together again, then he decided he wasn't. We talked things through and decided if we carried on like we are then were gonna end up hating each other. We're gonna have to know each other whether we like it or not so it's better we break up now while we can try and be nice to each other then waiting and ending up point scoring. 
It was pretty mutual, neither of us want it but we both know it's probably for the best, for our own sanity and Tommys. I can't stop crying though, and iv thrown up every day (happened on friday). I just feel so lonely even though I'm so lucky to have a brilliant support network. And the worse bit is that because the only place he could stay until he finds a new place is his mums, which is over an hour away and would involve him losing his job and struggling to see tommy, he's staying here until he can get his ken flat. And we don't have a spare room or even any floor space so were still sharing a bed :cry:
My ring finger has a fat tan line and is actually a slightly different shape where the ring sat :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs:


----------



## lov3hat3

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

:hugs2: :friends: :hugs:
Im sooooooooooo sorry love.


----------



## Jellyt

I'm so sorry :hugs: Kris, your situation sounds so similar to mine! Phil and I are still having to live together and share a bed as his job is here and I don't have anywhere else to go. I've been such a mess for the past few weeks. Is there anywhere you can take Tommy just for a week or so to clear your head? I stayed with my parents for a few days no contact with him etc and it was good for us all. Hope you're okay xxx


----------



## JessdueJan

:hugs: sorry to hear this


----------



## cabbagebaby

aw sorry to hear that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so so sorry to hear that Kris :(


----------



## x__amour

I'm sorry Kris... Hang in there sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## lauram_92

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## mayb_baby

Ohh Kris that sounds awful :hugs::hugs:
I'm so sorry to hear :(


----------



## AirForceWife7

I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

I'm sorry Kris. :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

Im so so sorry Kris :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh kris! Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LovingYou

i'm so so sorry kris! i haven't seen you on here in ages. i hope you're okay! <3 tommy is gorgeous btw


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Oh Kris! :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## KrisKitten

I don't know what to do. I feel really lost.


----------



## wishuwerehere

:hugs:


----------



## shelx

:hugs: xx


----------



## bbyno1

Aww,im sorry:hugs:


----------



## jay92

:hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry hun


----------



## leoniebabey

:hugs: so sorry hun :( and dont be silly it's not cheeky thats what were all here for !! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

:hugs: xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

Thank you all for the support. We talked for hours on Wednesday night as I found out my unlcle died tues night and decided to give it another go. Don't honk it will be easy bit hopefully it will be worth it xx


----------



## jay92

Oh hun fingers crossed for you :) 

xx:hugs:xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Hope things work out for you hun. xx


----------



## x__amour

Hope you guys can work things out! :hugs:


----------



## MissMamma

oh hun i really hope things work out for you both but remember we're all here for you and its not cheeky at all. No matter how little you post in here you're still very welcome [at least i hope so! i'm not on very often either!!] :hugs:


----------



## xCookieDough

* That's great your giving it another go, just take things slowly GL
---xo*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

thats great :hugs: hope it works out


----------



## annawrigley

KrisKitten said:


> Thank you all for the support. We talked for hours on Wednesday night as I found out my unlcle died tues night and decided to give it another go. Don't *honk* it will be easy bit hopefully it will be worth it xx

Honk honk. Really hope it works out for you :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fightchick

what does OH mean? -____-


----------



## annawrigley

fightchick said:


> what does OH mean? -____-

Other half :)


----------



## Jellyt

Hope it works out for you!xxx


----------



## shelx

so sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs:
and glad yous are giving it another go :)
xx


----------

